# Configuring Software RAID-1 (Mirroring)



## nabioullinr (Jun 4, 2010)

I am currently setting up a server which will have software RAID-1 (mirroring) over a 250GB SATA and ATAPI HDD. Problem is, I cannot find any suitable documentation on how to configure RAID during the installation process.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 5, 2010)

Google something like,
...
gm0 OR gmirror0 freebsd fdisk newfs 
...
Though more ways than gm0 exist to setup raid.
(Search the forums for "mirrored" ?)

/edit/
that search "mirrored" turns up THREE pages of results, 1/3 of
which appear to be worthwile reading for whatever you plan to
setup, (appearing to include details (per titles) to a 
worthwhile conclusion).  
/end edit/


----------



## phoenix (Jun 5, 2010)

Searching the forums brings up several links to this page.    Most of them posted by me.


----------



## ccaptainhastings3 (Jun 5, 2010)

I find this way works well I have used it quite a few times and it can be done during the install which is handy

http://onlamp.com/pub/a/bsd/2005/11/10/FreeBSD_Basics.html


----------



## User23 (Jun 8, 2010)

easiest way:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/geom-mirror.html

dont know why people posting 3-5 year old howtos?!


----------

